# Best trauma equipment out there? Advice please!



## Coretana (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a member of a budding EMT club at my university- our eventual goal is to be fully equipped/prepared to respond to all student BLS calls around the physical borders of our school.  To be recognized as a legitimate service, we have to produce a proposal and submit it to various authorities in the community, both school-related and not.  Therefore, we need a price breakdown.  I have been entrusted with the task of finding some decent, fairly-priced ems equipment.

My problem:  What are the best brands? What brands should I NEVER buy?  What supply websites are better than the others? Who has better prices?

*Here is what we are looking for:*
- Fully-stocked jump kits, including bandaging, airway management,  etc.
- Breathalyzers with switchable tips (alcohol emergencies and college go hand in hand, I'm afraid)
- An AED or two 
-Individual supplies (4x4s, gloves) to restock the jump kits

I realize it takes more than buying the equipment and slapping on a uniform to be able to do this legally and efficiently, this is just a piece of the enormous organizational puzzle.  

Any advice is appreciated!!

Thank you
	^_^


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd skip on the breathalyzers.  As an EMT, we don't need to know what their BAC is for any of our treatments.  Either they have ETOH on board or they don't.  Leave the numbers for the campus police to get.

They just add more money to your cost, and make it less likely that the college will pay.


----------



## Meursault (Oct 12, 2009)

Breathalyzers? What are you going to gain from using those?

Since you're going to be buying restocking supplies, save yourself some money and buy just the bags.

Also, if you haven't already, talk to NCEMSF. They should be able to help considerably with the organizational details.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 12, 2009)

*multiple questions*

Is this for EMSD at UCSD?

If it is how close are you to actually getting going on this?


Other than that:

I think you would be better off looking at BLS or 911 companies in your region.  You should figure out what your call average at your school will approximately be, then find a company or other program similar to your demands and see if they will help you out.  Check out UCLA's student run ems service, I'm sure they would be willing to help out a similar program.  Your supplier will depend on what volume you are ordering and what region you are in.  

I'm am by no means a superviser or manager but I think that if you want to start a legitimate EMS service, you should have a better idea of how to acquire and set up your supplies.  Coming onto a forum to request a supplier for a real EMS service doesn't show much professional acumen.  Have you guys thought about acquiring someone who already has experience with running or organizing an EMS operation.  The way you wrote this post makes me scared of this student run ambulance service.

-SDemt

P.S. I didn't want this to sound like a mean, but it did anyway


----------



## Coretana (Oct 12, 2009)

No worries about sounding mean, thanks for the reply.  
We are actually in the bay area.  Perhaps I am giving a poor impression of this organization - we aren't ALL submitting questions to forums, we have been very devoted and committed to connecting with people at all levels, from the local PD and FD, the university, all the way down to internet forums.  We are already in contact with a couple potential medical directors at one of the local hospitals.  
Don't get the wrong idea. This isn't my ONLY source, it's one of many, and more sources is better than less.  

Don't be scared! I assure you we are plenty competent and wouldn't dream of treating people until we are in perfect form.





SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> Is this for EMSD at UCSD?
> 
> If it is how close are you to actually getting going on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## rescue99 (Oct 12, 2009)

Coretana said:


> I am a member of a budding EMT club at my university- our eventual goal is to be fully equipped/prepared to respond to all student BLS calls around the physical borders of our school.  To be recognized as a legitimate service, we have to produce a proposal and submit it to various authorities in the community, both school-related and not.  Therefore, we need a price breakdown.  I have been entrusted with the task of finding some decent, fairly-priced ems equipment.
> 
> My problem:  What are the best brands? What brands should I NEVER buy?  What supply websites are better than the others? Who has better prices?
> 
> ...



A minimum supply list is likely available on line or in person with your local HEMS folks.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 12, 2009)

Contact me offline, or via PM, with some information about your group/corps, your current infrastructure, and I may have some advice from you.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 12, 2009)

Coretana said:


> No worries about sounding mean, thanks for the reply.
> We are actually in the bay area.  Perhaps I am giving a poor impression of this organization - we aren't ALL submitting questions to forums, we have been very devoted and committed to connecting with people at all levels, from the local PD and FD, the university, all the way down to internet forums.  We are already in contact with a couple potential medical directors at one of the local hospitals.
> Don't get the wrong idea. This isn't my ONLY source, it's one of many, and more sources is better than less.
> 
> Don't be scared! I assure you we are plenty competent and wouldn't dream of treating people until we are in perfect form.




That's more like it...  Best of luck.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2009)

*I sent you a PM on this.*

Search the forums, they are overflowing with recommendations.
Check with the MD who will be your medical director.

We have had some other folks with this situation. Has anyone seen the outcomes of their efforts here??:unsure:

PS: Here's one thread:
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14082&highlight=%22EMS+club%22

And another:
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12561&highlight=EMS+club

Last one, I'm supposedly working:
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15294&highlight=Campus+EMS


----------



## frdude1000 (Oct 12, 2009)

A cheap but good o2 and trauma bag w/ supplies
http://www.e-firstaidsupplies.com/ems16.html

Regular nothing special
http://www.savelives.com/cgi-bin/in...=3&fquery=&begin=0&itemnum=a600kit&itemspot=0

High quality top of the line bag
http://www.columbussupply.com/products/?productid=3134

Dual o2 and trauma high quality expensive bag
http://www.columbussupply.com/products/?productid=3152

First responder bag, small, no o2
http://www.savelives.com/cgi-bin/in...1&fquery=&begin=0&itemnum=idstbkit&itemspot=0



Good Restock Ordering
http://www.savelives.com/cgi-bin/instock.pl?group=6&subgroup=13

PM me with questions and good luck


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2009)

*See this thread:*

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=184625&posted=1#post184625

Bigger phenomenon than I knew.


----------



## Coretana (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet thanks, I will look this over.  
I appreciate it!!B)



frdude1000 said:


> A cheap but good o2 and trauma bag w/ supplies
> http://www.e-firstaidsupplies.com/ems16.html
> 
> Regular nothing special
> ...


----------



## Coretana (Oct 13, 2009)

*Oh my*

It really is! Lol.



mycrofft said:


> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=184625&posted=1#post184625
> 
> Bigger phenomenon than I knew.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 13, 2009)

PM me for details too...


----------



## redcrossemt (Oct 13, 2009)

You can also contact me via PM for help. I am the director of a service that primarily provides special event EMS coverage to a large University. I've been involved with many failed attempts to start college EMS programs.


----------

